# icd 9 code - rash



## arizona1 (Jul 29, 2010)

how would you code, papulo / vesicular rash on arms/legs?

Nothing listed under "rash" to assign a more specific code. I used rash, is this correct?

Thank you


----------



## gramma Kimberly (Aug 4, 2010)

I indexed papule which goes to 709.8 and vesicle which goes to 709.8 which is other specified disorders of skin. That is what I would use.


----------

